# Glee's return on 4/13



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

When Glee returns on Tues. 4/13, it will air from 9:28 to 10:30 pm E/P, so it may cause conflicts. CBS has reruns that night but NBC, the CW and ABC have new episodes of their 9 and 10 pm shows, plus Glee and AI on Fox.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

mandeepkainth said:


> Quinns secret unravels as the sectionals approach, threatening club cohesion at the worst possible time. Meanwhile, Sues scheming continues apace (and then some); and Will ponders an important decision as Emma and Kens wedding nears. Grace Hitchens: Eve.


That's the synopsis for a rerun


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

fox.com says there's a new one (plus I think the on air ads, that yes, once in a while I am not quick enough in skipping, have been advertizing a new one).

Beyond the weird timeslot, I'd pad at least 5 minutes as Idol seems to go late a lot lately.. (though they've finally been giving it a few extra minutes sometimes).

Are stations being compensated for the fact that the show is going into their 10pm newshour?


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

why not kick everbody off AI and have the Glee kids as contestants? Then you could have 1 show! Much more intersting than the current AI season


----------



## Bandit LOAF (Dec 31, 2007)

9:28 on a Wednesday? Damn, I thought I'd get away with precariously balancing all my shows on one Tivo this season.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

stiffi said:


> why not kick everbody off AI and have the Glee kids as contestants? Then you could have 1 show! Much more intersting than the current AI season


Probably because they already have contracts, so Simon can't sign them to his record company, which means he has no use for them (except maybe to make an appearance at the finale).



Bandit LOAF said:


> 9:28 on a Wednesday? Damn, I thought I'd get away with precariously balancing all my shows on one Tivo this season.


Glee is on Tuesdays until the season finale (June 8); then it will switch back to Wednesdays for repeats.

-- Don


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

The Glee kids are even better that Rhinna was on AI last night!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

dilbert27 said:


> The Glee kids are even better that Rhinna was on AI last night!


Her outfit *screamed* "imminent yeast infection" last night. It was distracting.


----------

